# LP fire pits



## MARC (Nov 20, 2009)

where can I find the requirements or codes for outside open flame lp gas fire pits.

Thanks


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: LP fire pits

Look in Section 308 of the Fire Code.

Otherwise they are equipment, subject to the Mechanical Code and the manufacturer's listing and installation instructions.


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: LP fire pits

Fuel Gas Code as well...


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: LP fire pits

Just went through this one. A restaurant that has one at the exterior main entrance as a que area and one on the back side at the lounge (bar) entrance. At first no safety shut off devices. No safety devices to protect from accidental burns. Nothing to protect from wind blown debris being ignighted. We worked our way through it applying a little common sense.

Don't depend on the codes for all the answers.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: LP fire pits

How true


----------

